# looking for experienced tree climber in michigan



## Treerat (Oct 14, 2016)

We are a very established company with an excellent clientele. We are looking for another climber with the right attitude with experience in removals and trimming. This is a very profitable position for the right person. For more info call Gary 248 379 2715


----------

